# Lost!



## BassAddict (Aug 31, 2011)

Ahabs fishing mojo if found please hold for ransom, word on the street is that he is willing to pay a hefty fee to get it back!


----------



## Jim (Aug 31, 2011)

Here we go again! :LOL2: 

He is heading up here in a couple of weeks, he best get it back by then or he is banned.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 31, 2011)

I saw it yesterday....or I thought I did. It was burying itself in a pile of dirt. I went to get my net to capture it and when I returned...all that was there was a pile of slime.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 31, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I saw it yesterday....or I thought I did. It was burying itself in a pile of dirt. I went to get my net to capture it and when I returned...all that was there was a pile of slime.




It fits the description! FYI though, you can not capture it with a net, once scooped up it will ooze its way through the mesh then regenerate its self like the terminator!! Best thing to do is call the EPA who will come out in bio suits and return it to its rightful owner...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 31, 2011)

Mojo came home - managed two night fishing topwater


And Jim - i always have my striper Mojo - BassAddict has never been around that


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 31, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Mojo came home - managed two night fishing topwater
> 
> 
> And Jim - i always have my striper Mojo - BassAddict has never been around that



initial reports say they were small, no pictures equal no bass. We need multiple pics of big bass to confirm mojo is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 2, 2011)

Mojo missing today - only two hits and I missed both

Tomorrow - I get the Mojo Bas for a Mojo pic


Or I just pick my nose - again


Bloody!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some days the best fishing is done without bait...


----------



## Zum (Sep 3, 2011)

Strip down to your underwear,run around your house,rubbing your head and belly at the same time.
(helps if house is small,not winter,raining and live in the country)
Helps with getting mojo back.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 3, 2011)

Zum said:


> Strip down to your underwear,run around your house,rubbing your head and belly at the same time.
> (helps if house is small,not winter,raining and live in the country)
> Helps with getting mojo back.



I DON'T want to know how you know this! :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 3, 2011)

Zum said:


> Strip down to your underwear,run around your house,rubbing your head and belly at the same time.
> (helps if house is small,not winter,raining and live in the country)
> Helps with getting mojo back.




Ahhhh, I have been doing that but I will put on underwear

Maybe even pull the blinds next time


----------



## DocWatson (Sep 3, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Zum said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhh, I have been doing that but I will put on underwear
> ...



Up or down ??? :shock: [-X


----------



## Zum (Sep 3, 2011)

See where I'm from,your supposed to be outside.
Funny you say that about underwear on because the actual saying around here is...
strip down bare_ _ _ and run around your house 2 times.
Helps with mojo,bad luck,that type thing.


----------



## lswoody (Sep 3, 2011)

hehehehe


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 3, 2011)

DocWatson said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Zum said:
> ...




Plaid or white????


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 3, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> Plaid or white????



Daves a tighty whitey man, please don't ask me how i know this............


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 4, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Plaid or white????
> ...





"I need the secure packaging of jockeys. My boys need a house."


----------

